# usb cable for samsung mobile SGH E900



## transvaal (Aug 9, 2008)

cannt get my computer to recognise my phone when connecting by usb cable there is no connection can anyone please help


thank you


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Transvaal
Does your computer recognise that something has been plugged in?
Have you installed the phones Software?
http://uk.samsungmobile.com/support...udio=PCStudio3.1&manualsSize=2&softwareSize=3


----------

